# Raw & Uncensored: Interview with Big A



## AnaSCI (Jul 2, 2017)

We are beginning to put together content for our next newsletter!!

Big A has agreed to do an uncensored interview for the newsletter. 

NO questions are off limits!! Ask anything you wish!

Here's your chance to ask the man anything you've wanted to over the years!! Post your questions here and we will select 15-20 to send over for the interview. If we receive a lot of solid questions we may send more or even split it into a two part interview.

Let's see what you guys can come up with


----------



## IRONFIST (Jul 2, 2017)

Awesome! I'll start things off.

*How old were you when you first started doing steroids? 
*What was your first cycle and where did you get it from?


----------



## pesty4077 (Jul 2, 2017)

My question is from a business standpoint. I like to know how you started out in business and if you had money to start or just self made. I already know you're well off. Just curious how you became successful. You can generalize it without giving out too much details.


----------



## K1 (Jul 2, 2017)

I'm going to be a little more blunt then pesty...You would look at me strange if I weren't

When did you make your first million...How old and from what:
1) steroids
2) supplements
3) internet forums
4) real estate
5) other


----------



## Massthetics (Jul 2, 2017)

How did you balance your bodybuilding career with family and business? What challenges did you face, in each aspect? (If I'm being to personal my apologies) Most bodybuilders usually get divorced as well as successful businessmen who put this in front of family.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## kilsong (Jul 2, 2017)

All over the internet there are people that post what they say are 1000% real and honest professional bodybuilder steroid cycles.

I'd _much_ rather hear it from you.

So come on....spill it.


----------



## get it in ya (Jul 2, 2017)

what is your net worth?


----------



## Racepicks (Jul 2, 2017)

Is there still a possibility you will run that expensive luxury automobile raffle?  I'm thinking there must have been some unforeseen circumstances that made you change your mind!  That idea was KILLER!!  I had already made plans to join the South Florida Lamborghini Club!


----------



## rippedyearround (Jul 2, 2017)

What impact do you think digital currencies will have on the global economy?

What role do politics play in competitive bodybuilding?  

What's your favorite lift?


----------



## irish_sd (Jul 2, 2017)

How much do you make from the proceeds from PM?
The monthly income has got to be amazing with sponsors paying.


----------



## TeknoViking (Jul 2, 2017)

Was there a point when you wanted to quit before you made it big professionally/financially? What made you want to keep going?


----------



## feeshoils (Jul 2, 2017)

What is one of the toughest lessons you've learnt in regards to bodybuilding and life in general ? Did that lesson change your approach to training and outlook on life at the time? 

Thankyou!


----------



## AGGRO (Jul 3, 2017)

Have you had any run-ins with the "law"? If you have what for (steroid related?), how much time/probation/fines did you get hit with?


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jul 3, 2017)

What are your 5 favourite destinations to travel to for pleasure?

Who is your favourite mod?


----------



## thethinker (Jul 3, 2017)

What is something you wish you would've known before embarking on your long bodybuilding journey?

What drug do you think is the most overused nowadays?


----------



## Dusty Ray (Jul 3, 2017)

Do you have any regrets leading up to today,from childhood to now.And what would you change if anything about any regrets you have had in life.This is in general,open category.


----------



## *Bio* (Jul 3, 2017)

Thanks for doing this Big A!

Is there anything you would have approached or done differently in regards to competitive bodybuilding?  Drugs, dosages, food, training, etc?


----------



## Mrhat40 (Jul 3, 2017)

What's the biggest cycle you have ever run? 
(dosages) 
(Drugs) 
(how long did you run them) 
(amount of GH) 

Mrhat


----------



## tenny (Jul 3, 2017)

at what point did you realize you just couldn't be competitive
in the IFBB...???
and what pro shows have you competed in, where did you place...???
who else was in the show that you were impressed with at that time..??

going back to the first question.....
maybe it was a certain show...
maybe seeing a certain person backstage...
or wasn't willing to do the drugs involved...
what was the factor where you decided..... FUCK THIS...???


----------



## aon1 (Jul 3, 2017)

I would be interested in knowing what your diet looked like on your larger cycles


----------



## AnaSCI (Jul 3, 2017)

*I have one for you BA:*

What are some of your accomplishments on/off the internet within the bodybuilding community. As in what are you directly responsible for by way of being the first to achieve something (ex. You were the first online personal trainer for the forums back in the early/mid 90's. Things like that)?

Dig out some of those notebooks and let the people know what you take credit for in the evolution of the online bodybuilding community


----------



## ALLEX (Jul 3, 2017)

1 - When did you turn pro, which show, how did you place and who were the other competitors? 

2 - Did you setup Alin in Romania and Balkan in Moldova and put friends and family to run these businesses? 

3 - Is everything Alin sells made in Moldova by Balkan? 

4 - Are you associated with IP? 

5 - Are most of PM sponsors branches of IP and Balkan and selling pretty much the same products relabeled? 

6 - What happened in 2001's IFBB Grand Prix Australia? Why did you withdraw from it? 

7 - Is Syntherol MCT oil with 1%BA? 

8 - Which show is this picture from? How did you place? Did you use SEO on shoulders and arms? Anywhere else? 

9 - Got more pictures from this show or from this era? 

10 - If you were to start today with little money, how would you approach making good money? 

Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## AnaSCI (Jul 3, 2017)

We are getting some good responses in this thread. Guys make sure to keep them coming!!

If we receive enough questions we may split this into a 3 part interview:

1) Training/Diet/Competition
2) Drug discussion
3) Business


----------



## bg091593 (Jul 3, 2017)

In your experience, is there a difference between generic GH and pharm? If so, is it worth the extra $?

If you were going to make a come back, how would you do it? Training, diet and drug wise.


----------



## K1 (Jul 3, 2017)

This thread is getting good...You guys should share the link anywhere you can, let's see how deep we can dig into the man's mind!


----------



## Big A (Jul 3, 2017)

ALLEX said:


> 1 - When did you turn pro, which show, how did you place and who were the other competitors?
> 
> 2 - Did you setup Alin in Romania and Balkan in Moldova and put friends and family to run these businesses?
> 
> ...



I removed the photo from point 8. While I am happy to answer any questions, I don't want my face plastered around.
Since I removed that photo, I'll reply to the questions relating to it - I won (obviously my shape, not my conditioning or maturity). SEO in arms. Shoulders were some of my best bodyparts. Never used SEO in them, but they got a fair bit of permanent scar tissue from 5ml test prop injections (stupid, I know, but I was young - like that's an excuse).
9. Quite a few floating around, but that was pre-digital camera days, so photos had to be scanned first before they went on the net.


----------



## ALLEX (Jul 3, 2017)

Big A said:


> I removed the photo from point 8. While I am happy to answer any questions, I don't want my face plastered around.



I got the picture from a thread that I found right here on anasci, posted by K1 in 2011.


----------



## Big A (Jul 3, 2017)

ALLEX said:


> I got the picture from a thread that I found right here on anasci, posted by K1 in 2011.



I just deleted it. Thanks. Over 2,100 views..


----------



## kscowboy (Jul 3, 2017)

The list of professional bodybuilders and pro wrestlers of the 2000's that have died is staggering.  The list has been posted several times, but i think the comparisons between the number of deaths in our sport vs other spots is crazy.  Can you elaborate on why that number is so high.  The bodybuilders of the 60's-early 90's, seem to be, for the most part, healthier.  SOmething snapped along the way.


----------



## Concreteguy (Jul 3, 2017)

What mod turned out to be your greatest disappointment? Does any one member stand out to you as being a raging asshole and why.

CG


----------



## Akamai (Jul 3, 2017)

Concreteguy said:


> What mod turned out to be your greatest disappointment? Does any one member stand out to you as being a raging asshole and why.
> 
> CG



O this good, what CG said?

Ak


----------



## IRONFIST (Jul 4, 2017)

this thread is getting good!!!


----------



## Jblack (Jul 4, 2017)

If you could do gh whether pharma or generic how much would you do and how would do it? Assuming funds are not a problem. As recent testing has shown the generics are coming out equal to pharma as far as blood work goes.


----------



## Dusty Ray (Jul 4, 2017)

Big A wanted to apologize for commenting on the picture on PM.Could have brought you unwanted attention.I didn't think it was you when commented on because we already had the discussion of your identity in the racing thread on PM.Just wanted you to know man to man that was not on purpose.


----------



## ProFIT (Jul 4, 2017)

Do you have a college degree and do you come from a family of money?


----------



## Big A (Jul 4, 2017)

Dusty Ray said:


> Big A wanted to apologize for commenting on the picture on PM.Could have brought you unwanted attention.I didn't think it was you when commented on because we already had the discussion of your identity in the racing thread on PM.Just wanted you to know man to man that was not on purpose.



All good


----------



## Millineum Man (Jul 4, 2017)

What First Cycle would you recommend for someone who's in their 30's-40's in pretty good shape and low bodyfat? No plans on competing, but still want to look good. Could you give us both a conservative cycle and an aggressive cycle example, please?
 Thanks in advance for everything that you doing, sir!


----------



## squatster (Jul 4, 2017)

What was the cycle that you think made the major difference in your physic?
The one that was the game changer?
I think every bodybuilder has always searched for or dreamed of the secret cycle most pro's won't share.


----------



## MR. BMJ (Jul 4, 2017)

Man, some great questions, and some I would never ask, lol. You guys are brave

1) How many languages do you speak?

2) What 90's bodybuilder do you wish you would have gotten the chance to train with? 

3) Who was the craziest IFBB pro you ever met? (both mentally and dosage-wise)

4) How well did you know Sonny Schmidt?

5) Did you ever read the Q&A article MM2K did in the 90's of the bodybuilder from Australia? If so, who was it? 

6) Tren Acetate (Finajet) or Parabolan? 

7) What is the most you ever:
Benched?
Squatted?
Deadlifted?

8) What steroids did you like the least? Which gave you the most sides?

9) For size, is it better to just do a large dosage of test and some HGH (keeping it simple), or do multiple compounds at lower doses that equal the same dosage as Test? (Let's assume diet, training, and consistency is fulfilled).

10) Outside of your businesses, cars, family, watches, and bodybuilding stuff.....what else do you like to do? What hobbies do you like to do for fun?


----------



## squatster (Jul 4, 2017)

MR. BMJ said:


> Man, some great questions, and some I would never ask, lol. You guys are brave
> 
> 1) How many languages do you speak?
> 
> ...



I like the number 9 question- we all need help with that 1 question. Probably save a lot of people a lot of damage


----------



## Jammin (Jul 5, 2017)

What's the biggest stress in your life today? What keeps you awake at night?


----------



## Marky boy (Jul 5, 2017)

1 - What training split did you achieve the most size with?

2 - Do you know any of the current IFBBs pros cycle stacks while they were up and coming and pushing for size? 

3 - What approach would you recommend someone wanting to go far in this sport? Do you think you should blow up and gain mass for a few years? Or do you think it should be lean mass added 

4 - related to Q3. Which cycle and doses etc would you recommend for each of the questions assuming All health aspects were kept on top of.


----------



## Marky boy (Jul 5, 2017)

What 2 exercises per body part would you say added the most size? 

Legs 
Back 
Shoulders 
Biceps 
Triceps 
Chest


----------



## MightyJohn (Jul 5, 2017)

It might have already been asked but any regrets?(either pushing the envelop or leaving the sport)


----------



## Lene28 (Jul 6, 2017)

I would really like to hear about your business success. Did you go to college? What all business have you worked in or owned? What do you currently do business wise?


----------



## PitbullTank (Jul 6, 2017)

if you had to start again today with 10-20k.... what would be the 1st thing you do to multiply it?


----------



## RamboStallone (Jul 6, 2017)

What do you do to get away from it all and unwind?

I know you mentioned your family and kids before, how do you make sure to balance work and home with the 1001 things you are doing?


----------



## gear9 (Jul 9, 2017)

This interview is a great idea! Here's my question and it's different than all the others but I'm really looking forward to some of those answers.

-What is one piece of advice you can give for the guys (or anyone) to live a happy life?

Peace,
Veracruz


----------



## Sandpig (Jul 9, 2017)

Looking forward to these answers


----------



## AnaSCI (Jul 9, 2017)

Sandpig said:


> Looking forward to these answers



We have enough questions to split the interview into 3 parts:

Part #1: Bodybuilding topics (diet, training, competition)
Part #2: Drug usage (gear, supps, growth hormones)
Part #3: Personal topics (business, life, financial)

I am putting together the lists this morning and will be sending the first section over to Big A this coming week


----------



## K1 (Jul 9, 2017)

Concreteguy started a thread discussing caloric intake. We have
various views on the topic. Would like to know which way you lean on the
subject:
1) Do you believe in the 'eat only when hungry' idea
2) Do you believe in the 'eat by time and by the numbers' idea
Example: CG states eat massive amounts of food (using drugs to push the
nutrients where they need to go) - Bboy states eat when hungry (your body
is anabolic when you are hungry and you will grow in that anabolic state).


----------



## Sandpig (Jul 9, 2017)

K1, great question 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## flip24 (Jul 10, 2017)

Thanks for taking the time to to do this Big A 

1) Your thoughts on Digital currency 

2) What would you invest in if you had start over


Flip


----------



## MR. BMJ (Jul 10, 2017)

Who is your favorite bodybuilder of all-time?

What is your favorite cultural food to eat? 

Are you better looking than K1


----------



## K1 (Jul 11, 2017)

MR. BMJ said:


> Are you better looking than K1



I guess it depends on what you're into:sEm_blush8:

I'm the small, tattoo'ed thug...He's the big, flashy playboy:drunks:

I got the baby-blue eyes though:sSig_number1:


----------



## Big A (Jul 11, 2017)

K1 said:


> I got the baby-blue eyes though:sSig_number1:



I've got the hair


----------



## K1 (Jul 11, 2017)

Big A said:


> I've got the hair



I actually thought I put that in there when posting about the blue eyes...Not sure how I left that out?!


----------



## AnaSCI (Jul 11, 2017)

First set of questions have been sent over to Big A:

*Part 1 of 3*
_Interview by: AnaSCI Members_
*BODYBUILDING TOPICS (DIET/TRAINING/COMPETITION)*


----------



## IRONFIST (Jul 12, 2017)

cant wait to see the responses!!!


----------



## Massive G (Jul 12, 2017)

Do you remember Equigen?
Did you ever try it? Never saw it locally but was talked about a lot in the late 1990's -Horse GH I think?
for those that may laugh there was a lot of guys that took rhesus monkey growth hormone.


----------



## kscowboy (Jul 12, 2017)

I am looking forward to these replies more than anything.


----------



## thethinker (Jul 14, 2017)

Forgot to ask this. What is Big As opinion on Dave Palumbo? Has it changed over the years?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## kscowboy (Jul 14, 2017)

Will this be posted here, in a new thread or where can we find the answers?


----------



## AnaSCI (Jul 14, 2017)

kscowboy said:


> Will this be posted here, in a new thread or where can we find the answers?



A new thread will be created. It will be placed in the AnaSCI Interviews forum (Articles forum).

He is working on Part #1 now


----------



## kscowboy (Jul 14, 2017)

Thank you sir.  This could be one of the most anticipated and read articles in the past several years.  It might not ever stop, LOL


----------



## AnaSCI (Jul 14, 2017)

kscowboy said:


> Thank you sir.  This could be one of the most anticipated and read articles in the past several years.  It might not ever stop, LOL



That's why I saved  the "supplementation" topics for Part #2 and the "personal" topics for Part #3


----------



## K1 (Jul 14, 2017)

AnaSCI said:


> That's why I saved  the "supplementation" topics for Part #2 and the "personal" topics for Part #3



It's like being with a badass woman...You go at it too fast you'll finish too quick:bj:


----------



## j2048b (Jul 14, 2017)

Yup looking forward to this read myself 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Gizmo (Jul 14, 2017)

Looking forward to this! Always loved the honesty when Big A posts.


----------



## Lene28 (Aug 1, 2017)

Can somebody post a link; I can't find it in the articles section


----------



## MR. BMJ (Aug 1, 2017)

I think it is still pending, Lene


----------



## AnaSCI (Aug 2, 2017)

Part #1 has been posted => http://www.anasci.org/vB/anasci-interviews/41527-anasci-interview-big-raw-uncensored.html


----------



## MR. BMJ (Aug 2, 2017)

I like  it, and it's just the beginning of the series


----------

